# watching from list w/o satellite hook-up?



## MustangChuck (Aug 29, 2009)

I posted this over on SatelliteGuys, so if you cross-read, I am sorry.

We are currently in the middle of a move. We have the DVR box (a D15-500) at our new house and want to watch stuff we currently have recorded. DirecTV isn't going to be out to install the new dishes until next week. Is there a way to boot the box and have it ignore looking for satellite dishes? It says it is looking for satellites and then says it is downloading from the satellite. It isn't hooked to the wall, so I know it isn't finding anything. It just hangs when trying to download.

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Try pushing EXIT then either LIST or MENU when it is searching for sat. Might work, might not.

If that doesn't work, turn it on and wait it out. Some will time out after a long time and let you get to the list.

Neither is a formal or supported mode, but you might get lucky.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Be advised that even if you do get to your PlayList and are watching your recorded content, the box might cut that off after a certain amount of time. It appears the box will realize that you are watching without a satellite signal and cut you off. The time before that happens seems to vary widely though and it can be a few hours to a few days.

- Merg


----------



## MustangChuck (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, waiting it out isn't working. It has been trying to retrieve the satellite data for over 12 hours.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Be advised that even if you do get to your PlayList and are watching your recorded content, the box might cut that off after a certain amount of time. It appears the box will realize that you are watching without a satellite signal and cut you off. The time before that happens seems to vary widely though and it can be a few hours to a few days.
> 
> - Merg


I thought only boxes with "DirecTV software" (HR2x, R22, etc.) timed out but the NDS boxes (R15/R16) would let you keep watching as long as you wanted. I recall some truckers & RV'ers posting about this...


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

MustangChuck said:


> Well, waiting it out isn't working. It has been trying to retrieve the satellite data for over 12 hours.


Turn it off, wait 2 minutes. Then turn it on and when it says "Your DirecTV receiver is starting up" press the ACTIVE and DOWN keys ON THE FRONT PANEL SIMULTANEOUSLY and see what happens. Let us know.

Oops. Replace "turn it off" with "UNPLUG it from the wall"!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> I thought only boxes with "DirecTV software" (HR2x, R22, etc.) timed out but the NDS boxes (R15/R16) would let you keep watching as long as you wanted. I recall some truckers & RV'ers posting about this...


Correct. But the OP did not mention if they have an R15/R16 or an R22, so I just put the blanket statement out there.

- Merg

Edit: Just saw that it was there in parens... Man, I gotta start reading more closely...


----------



## MustangChuck (Aug 29, 2009)

All I know is the box is a D15-500. How can I tell if it is an R15/16 or an R22.

Once I got to the "Retrieving Satellite Info" screen, I hit Exit and was able to get to my list. We were able to watch a few hours of programming without any problems.

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

MustangChuck said:


> All I know is the box is a D15-500. How can I tell if it is an R15/16 or an R22.
> 
> Once I got to the "Retrieving Satellite Info" screen, I hit Exit and was able to get to my list. We were able to watch a few hours of programming without any problems.
> 
> ...


Actually, you have an R15-500... There are no DVR models that start with "D". Press and hold the Info button on the remote for 3 seconds and the Setup/Info screen will display that show what model you have.

- Merg


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

In most cases you can also look behind the access card panel for a little sticker with the RID and model/manufacturer code.


----------

